# Self employed valeter & Detailer in a accident



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi. I'm just after some advice please, I was involved in a rear end shunt with a hgv on Friday whilst on way to work im a Full time self employed car valeter & detailer and I employ my nephew, this is the first crash I've had since being self employed in 12 years and we both have whiplash, went a & e and told by Drs. Insurance approved accident management co dealing, and solicitors dealing with person injury. 

I've not been given any figures yet etc but I'm thinking of long term effects, I'm 38 and hope to be working for a while longer, but don't know if I'll be adversely affected by this in years to come? This is a nightmare for me as if I don't work I don't get paid.
Could anyone offer some advice please who's self employed as been in this situation. Thanks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your accident, metal can be replaced/repaired but humans take a little longer.

There was a similar thread here last week - the insurance company will at some point try to buy you off with a fat cash sum as early settlement; as you don;t know what lies ahead, even for the next 6 months, in terms of physio, strains, pains time off work etc DO NOT accept nay early settlement - in fact, probably don;t accept it for several years if possible


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks percymon, I think I read that thread. That's what got me wondering, I've never been in this situation before so totally in the dark with it all. Don't accept it for several years? Really?! I'm hoping to do something about loss of earnings, I had a £500 detail booked in this week that I've had to let go off, as it's new car one at the dealers. Like I said total nightmare for me


----------



## micksea (May 27, 2018)

Think in terms of about 3 years to get paid out.if you have a good solicitor they may be able to sort your loss of earnings earlier but,they can only calculate that when you are back at work full time.Any injury payment can only be settled when you are fully healed,if you are worried about being impaired long term then they will wait until you are at the stage of "as good as you will ever be" then they will start haggling about the cost of long term care and future loss of earnings.it's a long process,if you want settling up quickly then get yourself better and back to work,accepting that you may suffer from some I'll effects later in life.


----------

